# kernel: lost page write due to I/O error on dm-14

## jostrn

Hallo,

ich betreibe einen Testserver mit Gentoo, libvirt und kvm. Das System stand jetzt drei Monate still, davor lief es. Zunächst habe ich es auf Kernel 3.11.9-hardened und app-emulation/libvirt-1.1.4 aktualisiert. Wenn ich jetzt eine VM mit Debian oder Ubuntu mit virtio-Treibern installieren will bricht virt-install schon während des Formatierens wegen zu vieler Fehler ab. Ubuntu loggt während der Installation auf Terminal 4:

```
kernel: ... end_request: I/O error, dev vda, sector 0
```

Ohne virtio kann ich VMs installieren, aber offensichtlich liegt das Problem beim sw-raid des Testservers. Während der VM-Installation loggt der Host:

```
kernel: lost page write due to I/O error on dm-14
```

dm-14 sagt mir nichts. Was will mir der Host sagen?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

```
cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10] [linear] [multipath]

md124 : active raid1 sda2[0] sdb2[1]

      102388 blocks super 1.2 [2/2] [UU]

md125 : active raid1 sda4[0] sdb4[1]

      58090424 blocks super 1.2 [2/2] [UU]

md126 : active raid1 sda5[0] sdb5[1]

      34740152 blocks super 1.2 [2/2] [UU]

md127 : active raid1 sda6[0] sdb6[1]

      634916728 blocks super 1.2 [2/2] [UU]

unused devices: <none>

```

```
smartctl -a /dev/sda

smartctl 6.1 2013-03-16 r3800 [x86_64-linux-3.11.9-hardened] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-13, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     SAMSUNG SpinPoint F1 DT

Device Model:     SAMSUNG HD753LJ

Serial Number:    XXX

LU WWN Device Id: 5 0000f0 000d1457a

Firmware Version: 1AA01113

User Capacity:    750,156,374,016 bytes [750 GB]

Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   ATA/ATAPI-7, ATA8-ACS T13/1699-D revision 3b

Local Time is:    Thu Dec  5 19:03:06 2013 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00) Offline data collection activity

                                        was never started.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                ( 9935) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 166) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (  18) minutes.

SCT capabilities:              (0x003f) SCT Status supported.

                                        SCT Error Recovery Control supported.

                                        SCT Feature Control supported.

                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   076   076   011    Pre-fail  Always       -       8110

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       153

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   253   253   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0025   100   100   015    Pre-fail  Offline      -       10098

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       2380

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0033   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       153

 13 Read_Soft_Error_Rate    0x000e   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

183 Runtime_Bad_Block       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

184 End-to-End_Error        0x0033   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

188 Command_Timeout         0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   066   064   000    Old_age   Always       -       34 (Min/Max 14/36)

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   066   063   000    Old_age   Always       -       34 (Min/Max 14/38)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       18604

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

201 Soft_Read_Error_Rate    0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%      2363         -

# 2  Extended offline    Aborted by host               30%      2359         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

```
smartctl -a /dev/sdb

smartctl 6.1 2013-03-16 r3800 [x86_64-linux-3.11.9-hardened] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-13, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     SAMSUNG SpinPoint F1 DT

Device Model:     SAMSUNG HD753LJ

Serial Number:    XXY

LU WWN Device Id: 5 0024e9 20091df41

Firmware Version: 1AA01118

User Capacity:    750,156,374,016 bytes [750 GB]

Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   ATA/ATAPI-7, ATA8-ACS T13/1699-D revision 3b

Local Time is:    Thu Dec  5 19:04:53 2013 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00) Offline data collection activity

                                        was never started.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                (11360) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 190) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (  20) minutes.

SCT capabilities:              (0x003f) SCT Status supported.

                                        SCT Error Recovery Control supported.

                                        SCT Feature Control supported.

                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   074   074   011    Pre-fail  Always       -       8700

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       93

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0025   100   100   015    Pre-fail  Offline      -       10109

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   095   095   000    Old_age   Always       -       25897

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0033   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       93

 13 Read_Soft_Error_Rate    0x000e   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

183 Runtime_Bad_Block       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

184 End-to-End_Error        0x0033   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

188 Command_Timeout         0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   069   062   000    Old_age   Always       -       31 (Min/Max 15/33)

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   068   062   000    Old_age   Always       -       32 (Min/Max 15/36)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       43219

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

201 Soft_Read_Error_Rate    0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     25879         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *jostrn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> kernel: ... end_request: I/O error, dev vda, sector 0
> ```
> ...

 Wenn das bei uns kommt, ist eine Platte im RAID am Sterben. *jostrn wrote:*   

> dm-14 sagt mir nichts. Was will mir der Host sagen?

 Schau mal in /dev/disk/by-*/, da solltest du einen Symlink auf /dev/dm-14 sehen.

mdstat und smartctl Ausgabe sehen in Ordnung aus. Allerdings wurde kein Selbstest gemacht. (Nur einer vom Benutzer abgebrochen? Das Tool meldet, wie wohl bei jeder Festplatte, dass ein kurzer Selbsttest ca. 2Minuten dauert. Also versuche mal:

```
 ~ # smartctl --smart=on --offlineauto=on --saveauto=on /dev/sda

 ~ # smartctl --test=short /dev/sda

 ~ # sleep 3m ; smartctl --health --log=selftest --quietmode=noserial /dev/sda

smartctl 6.1 2013-03-16 r3800 [x86_64-linux-3.12.2-geek] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-13, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      4405         -

# 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      3882         -

# 3  Short captive       Interrupted (host reset)      90%      3774         -
```

Und das dann nocheinmal für sdb.

Deine Platten melden eigentlich, dass alles in Ordnung ist, aber ein Selbstest, wenigstens der Kurze, kann nicht schaden.

Allerdings glaube ich da nicht wirklich dran. ~26.000 Stunden (Power_On_Hours) sind nix. Meine Laptopplatte vermeldet hier 264.332, und VALUE steht hier auch gerade mal bei 89.

Ansonsten ist da vielleicht bei der neuen Kernel-Konfiguration was schief gegangen? Ich kenne mich mit VirtIO nicht wirklich aus, und müsste selbst von http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Virtio abschreiben.

----------

